# What's everyone working on?



## kunst91 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey all,

Not sure if this belongs in the off-topic forum, but I'm curious to hear what everyone is up to these days. Whether it's a new project, studio change, school, etc....


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 16, 2015)

I have some off time at the moment - good thing too, as I've been swamped with my course load. When I'm in between projects I work on my personal albums and licensable music, or do some extra-fun stuff - things like rescoring film scenes and remixing/orchestrating themes and stuff.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 16, 2015)

I've had week or so off, but now I'm about to start a new library album. I also have very big issues with mixing and mastering which I am next to useless at doing. So I'm going to try and get some knowledge of where to start on that. 
Fortunately for me, I work for an excellent library and they tend to do all the mixing of stems and mastering. But I have been told today that I must 'start taking lessons' in mixing and mastering.


----------



## Guffy (Oct 16, 2015)

Taking a full-time business class. Most of my time is spent on composing production music, making sample libraries (while trying to become better at KSP and Photoshop), and also poking into game design when i need a break


----------



## AlexRuger (Oct 16, 2015)

Music editing for a show, scoring a feature, orchestrating/music editing/conducting another feature, orchestrating a musical, plus scoring a few shorts over the next few months...phew!


----------



## reddognoyz (Oct 16, 2015)

Scoring the 180somthingTH episode of a preschool show...zzzzzzzzzzz......


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 16, 2015)

Christmas-music ... .


----------



## Rodney Money (Oct 16, 2015)

A school Alma Mater, a wind ensemble piece, 2 ballets, and a trumpet concerto.


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 16, 2015)

A Ravenswood Zinfandel, two blues and a creamy but substandard white brie.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Oct 16, 2015)

Writing various lib tracks.
Planning/engineering things for a future studio. Room treatment/ventilation(with dust filter!)/cabling...
Recording/editing my very own sample libs and one shot samples.



germancomponist said:


> Christmas-music ... .


For this year or for next year? 



mc_deli said:


> A Ravenswood Zinfandel, two blues and a creamy but substandard white brie.


So that's why they call you 'deli'...


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 16, 2015)

sleepy hollow said:


> So that's why they call you 'deli'...


Something portentous though... Miss Deli is out, she bought the Zinf as a gift for us and a reminder of a trip to Sonoma... in about an hour's time... "but it was the only bottle, I saved you some"... this is not going to end well... "I've had such a stressful week with the room correction and monitor testing darling..."


----------



## Jaap (Oct 16, 2015)

germancomponist said:


> Christmas-music ... .



This... the "r" is in the month again and up to deep december making arrangements for projects here and for library work and then 4 months of recovery and intense therapie to get it out of my head again  (this also includes the Dutch version of Santa Claus, Sinterklaas (on the 5th of december), whole new repetoire and just as horrible haha)

And other things I am working on is writing music (45 minutes of new stuff and 20 minutes of arranging excisting material) for a theater production and on a new library album.


----------



## kunst91 (Oct 16, 2015)

Baron Greuner said:


> I've had week or so off, but now I'm about to start a new library album. I also have very big issues with mixing and mastering which I am next to useless at doing. So I'm going to try and get some knowledge of where to start on that.
> Fortunately for me, I work for an excellent library and they tend to do all the mixing of stems and mastering. But I have been told today that I must 'start taking lessons' in mixing and mastering.



Wow that's awesome that your library mixes for you! That would save me a boatload of time...


----------



## kunst91 (Oct 16, 2015)

Fugdup said:


> Taking a full-time business class. Most of my time is spent on composing production music, making sample libraries (while trying to become better at KSP and Photoshop), and also poking into game design when i need a break



Yes KSP is always on my short list of things to work on, it's slow going however...


----------



## chibear (Oct 16, 2015)

A piece for large string orchestra entitled 'Threnodic Sketches'. Hopefully mockup will be finished Nov 1. Already a couple of requests for a score on this one so might get a live performance from it(fingers crossed).

Concertino for Piano & Orchestra about 1/2 way through second movement so probably late Spring or early Summer for that

Untitled fantasy for bagpipes & orchestra. Hopefully for Robbie Burns Day if not next year maybe the following 

Sketches for a Concerto for 2 horns & orchestra. Completion TBD.

Otherwise felling, bucking, cutting to size, splitting and stacking about 6 cords of firewood for Winter 2016-17.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 16, 2015)

Gathering my instruments, preparing templates for a TV doc on Pompeii, listening to ancient music, soon moving on to bombastic drama (I mean, we're talking volcano lava here).


----------



## arielblacksmith (Oct 17, 2015)

Preparing Portfolios for application to Master programs, now on the mixing/mastering process of the cues!


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2015)

ATM, doing percussion for the new trailer album, trying to finish it in time.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 17, 2015)

kunst91 said:


> Wow that's awesome that your library mixes for you! That would save me a boatload of time...


They have to, otherwise it would sound like crap. I am having to get into learning about mixing.


----------



## chrisr (Oct 17, 2015)

reddognoyz said:


> Scoring the 180somthingTH episode of a preschool show...zzzzzzzzzzz......


Well if it helps, my daughter absoluely loves "Raddit" as she calls it, so keep up the good work!


----------



## Lawson. (Oct 18, 2015)

College, Tropscore entry, and a short film.


----------



## Pasticcio (Oct 18, 2015)

Transcribing.


----------



## Alatar (Oct 19, 2015)

Making a mockup of Mozart's Lacrimosa.
And programming an interactive Midi player.


----------



## AR (Oct 19, 2015)

On Saturday finished a 65min action thriller score after 3 months, and yesterday night started working on multi canvas feature film that'll be synfull (in the likes of Cliff Martinez maybe). So a 180° turnaround. That'll be fun. Just got off the phone with the director.


----------



## impressions (Oct 21, 2015)

building a marketing campagian, and meanwhile teaching, giging, practicing chops(in jazz), and now still admiring the new albion purchase till a get a good template.


----------



## charlieclouser (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm two-thirds of the way through scoring a six-hour miniseries version of Arthur C. Clarke's "Childhood's End" that will air on SyFy December 14-16. Just starting the final two-hour brick today. So far it looks like it will total 120+ cues, more than three and a half hours of score - all in nine weeks from first meeting to final day on the dub stage. So I guess that's about 20+ minutes per week, from empty Arrange window to finished mixes delivered.

Lakeshore is also going to do an album release of the best bits - assuming there are any. 

This is my first real project in Logic X on the new Mac Pro cylinders with MOTU Thunderbolt / AVB interfaces - so far not one single crash or issue of any kind. Mixing inside Logic X and printing to PT11 Native Thunderbolt via MADI - seven 5.1 stems and a composite 5.1 mix in one pass. The new rig is awesome. All SSD, all Mac Pro cylinders, CPU and disc meters barely flickering.


----------



## trumpoz (Oct 23, 2015)

Drinking beer. 

Teaching, arranging, trying to get my production better!


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Oct 23, 2015)

Currently working on a video game, sourcing, creating and editing the sound fx as well as the creating the music.

Should hopefully be done by the end of the year.


----------



## AR (Oct 23, 2015)

charlieclouser said:


> I'm two-thirds of the way through scoring a six-hour miniseries version of Arthur C. Clarke's "Childhood's End" that will air on SyFy December 14-16. Just starting the final two-hour brick today. So far it looks like it will total 120+ cues, more than three and a half hours of score - all in nine weeks from first meeting to final day on the dub stage. So I guess that's about 20+ minutes per week, from empty Arrange window to finished mixes delivered.
> 
> Lakeshore is also going to do an album release of the best bits - assuming there are any.
> 
> This is my first real project in Logic X on the new Mac Pro cylinders with MOTU Thunderbolt / AVB interfaces - so far not one single crash or issue of any kind. Mixing inside Logic X and printing to PT11 Native Thunderbolt via MADI - seven 5.1 stems and a composite 5.1 mix in one pass. The new rig is awesome. All SSD, all Mac Pro cylinders, CPU and disc meters barely flickering.


Dude, you are carzy :D


----------



## Studio E (Oct 23, 2015)

I don't want to brag, but I'm doing a parody version of a 90's pop song for a local car dealer. Yeah, be jealous.


----------



## Christof (Oct 23, 2015)

I am writing additional music for a pirates movie, finishing a documentary for Smithsonian channel, producing a pop song, recording remote cello sessions and some small side projects.


----------



## Dean (Oct 23, 2015)

charlieclouser said:


> This is my first real project in Logic X on the new Mac Pro cylinders with MOTU Thunderbolt / AVB interfaces - so far not one single crash or issue of any kind. Mixing inside Logic X and printing to PT11 Native Thunderbolt via MADI - seven 5.1 stems and a composite 5.1 mix in one pass. The new rig is awesome. All SSD, all Mac Pro cylinders, CPU and disc meters barely flickering.



Happy to hear this, Im about to move to a similar set-up but with Protools HD system,..is everything playing nice with VE Pro / Play / Kontakt 5 etc,? (sorry for slight off topic questions guys.) D


----------



## Vin (Oct 23, 2015)

Just about to sign my first (exclusive) library contract. Scary s%&t.


----------



## kunst91 (Oct 23, 2015)

charlieclouser said:


> I'm two-thirds of the way through scoring a six-hour miniseries version of Arthur C. Clarke's "Childhood's End" that will air on SyFy December 14-16. Just starting the final two-hour brick today. So far it looks like it will total 120+ cues, more than three and a half hours of score - all in nine weeks from first meeting to final day on the dub stage. So I guess that's about 20+ minutes per week, from empty Arrange window to finished mixes delivered.
> 
> Lakeshore is also going to do an album release of the best bits - assuming there are any.
> 
> This is my first real project in Logic X on the new Mac Pro cylinders with MOTU Thunderbolt / AVB interfaces - so far not one single crash or issue of any kind. Mixing inside Logic X and printing to PT11 Native Thunderbolt via MADI - seven 5.1 stems and a composite 5.1 mix in one pass. The new rig is awesome. All SSD, all Mac Pro cylinders, CPU and disc meters barely flickering.



Awesome! How many cylinders?


----------



## kunst91 (Oct 23, 2015)

I guess I should also answer my own post:

Finishing up grad school, moving to LA from NYC in a few months (trying to find a job!!), writing trailer tracks, and wrote additional music for a doc that just aired on PBS


----------



## Lassi Tani (Oct 23, 2015)

Making a scifi game with Unreal; artwork, vector graphics, sound effects, music. It's new to me but lot of fun.


----------



## Rv5 (Oct 23, 2015)

Just got back from Germany recording/filming Junges Vokalensemble Hannover choir for upcoming YouTube videos + booked a 12hour session at BellPercussion, West London with a nice epic percussion ensemble. Lots of fun making these vids!


----------



## Felipe Opazo (Oct 23, 2015)

a couple short things for commercials, also i'll score a horror short film next week (just in time for Halloween) and i'm working on a couple songs for a female singer (funk/soul style), the first one is almost ready, we just have to work on the 2nd one and then go to the studio.


----------



## charlieclouser (Oct 23, 2015)

Dean said:


> Happy to hear this, Im about to move to a similar set-up but with Protools HD system,..is everything playing nice with VE Pro / Play / Kontakt 5 etc,? (sorry for slight off topic questions guys.) D





kunst91 said:


> Awesome! How many cylinders?



Two cylinders - for Logic it's a 12-core loaded all the way, with 2x BlackMagic MultiDocks filled with 8x 2tb Samsung 850pro SSD, MOTU 112d and 1248, UAD2 Octo Thunderbolt Satellite, one Samsung 4k 32" and one Samsung 2560x1440 32" monitors. For ProTools it's a 6-core 32gb / 1tb with HD Native Thunderbolt and Avid MADI and SyncHD boxes and Samsung 32" 2560x1440 monitor, recording to the boot drive for now. Boot drives on these things test at around 900mb/sec. For MultiDocks I'm seeing around 400mb/sec.

Yosemite 10.10.4. PT11. Logic 10.2. Kontakt is loving it. VEPro loving it. Play works, but I never use it. No issues whatsoever on this rig. PT happily records 48 tracks at 24/48k to the boot drive while playing another 48 track brick. Disc load meter has zero bars showing. CPU meter barely anything. No plugins in use on PT machine, just record, play, send LTC. I'll put a MultiDock on that machine some day, but my boot drive is only 20% full and recording to it is no problem. On Logic it's the same - disc meter shows almost zero load, CPU meter has one core showing 30-70 percent, the rest barely lighting up. Template has 224 EXS24 with 14 Space Designer, 14 Stereo Delay, 14 Waves L3-LL MultiMaximizer all on Aux objects so they are all live and running at all times on that first core I assume? Or does Logic figure out the whole path for just the live track and then move all the other Auxes over to other cores? Sending 7x 5.1 stems and one 5.1 composite mix out on 48 outputs over MADI. Either way, this rig barely notices. Logic is using Unitor 8kII USB, reading LTC from PT no problem. Video is on a Mac Mini SSD running VideoSlave, receiving MTC from Logic over CoreMIDI Network Session. 

I'm doing 90% EXS24, a couple Kontakt and Omnisphere once in a while, with 4x 16 MIDI channel VEPro instances for legato strings in Kontakt, each returning a stereo pair, all on the Logic machine. VEPro template loads in 20 seconds, Logic template in about the same. Switching songs takes about 20 sec. This rig is nice.


----------



## Cowtothesky (Oct 23, 2015)

Just finished up 3 commercials and a University brand video. Taking a week off and will be starting up a feature crime documentary after that. I have several personal projects I need to finish up - a big band jazz song, a few orchestral concert pieces, and a spaghetti western song my brother and I want to work on.


----------



## Saxer (Oct 24, 2015)

just finished 15 additive string arrangements on top of pop and chillout songs (13 for a real string recording session und two with sampled strings). now arranging pop stuff for a 11 piece stage band (german carnival!) and doing mockups of it for rehearsal (for singers and ballet).


----------



## Dean (Oct 24, 2015)

charlieclouser said:


> Two cylinders - for Logic it's a 12-core loaded all the way, This rig is nice.



Hey, thanks for detailed reply,.I'm also hearing incredible things from other composers too,.this is exactly what Im looking for now! Aswell as the Mac Pro fully loaded Im also moving to Protools HD,(btw Im jumping from 2009 Mac / PT 8 /Snow Leopard,.. Ive been working that system like McGiver for years,..its helped make my career but I think we need a rest now.  )IM not a gear head at all but Im excited about this upgrade!Finally I can use Play Hollywood series (hopefully?) 

what do you mean 2 cylinders,..2 mac pros? and 12core? (Ive never used Logic,.. I thought the whole core/thread/processor thing os gone now with the new macs?) D


----------



## charlieclouser (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes, two new Mac Pro cylinders. One 12-core cylinder for Logic, another totally separate rig with 6-core cylinder for ProTools. MADI is used to get audio from one to the other, 64 channels at once. MOTU AVB MADI on Logic feeding Avid MADI on PT HDnative Thunderbolt on the other machine. Single core issue on Logic is still there - it's how the whole rig is so efficient. Only the "live" recording track is actually processed at the selected buffer size of 128 or whatever, all "non-live" tracks are background processed at a much higher buffer, basically pre-rendered to RAM in the background, then when you hit play all those tracks are not calculated in real time they are streamed from RAM. This is how Logic is so much more efficient than any other soft. This is how I can play hundreds of EXS tracks with almost no CPU load. Big RAM helps. It's like Logic is always "freezing tracks" but it freezes them to RAM not disc and it's invisible to the user. When you select a track for live MIDI input then it's automatically "unfrozen" and played live on that last core at the selected small buffer size. Clemens and Gerhard are fucking ingenious. Without this Logic would be 1,000 times less efficient - every track would take as much CPU as that one track does when you play live from MIDI input. That's why I don't need slave machines.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow Charley you make me want to get Logic.
EXS has always been my idea of what a sampler should do.
But the freeze to RAM is something I was unaware off.
Thats definately a game changer.

Thanks So Much for sharing your rig and tricks.
Always like what you do too.

Cheerz


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 25, 2015)

Now I am working on a cover version. It is fun because many guitar playing is needed and I love it to play my guitars ... . I think this is the reason why they booked me.


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Nov 17, 2015)

Man, you guys have a lot going on in here! Makes me feel like I don't do enough. Congrats to you all!

I'm currently working on... a bunch of boring marketing campaigns for clients I don't care about at all at my day job. 
-_-

Meanwhile every morning before work I write tracks for a cable TV library that approached me after finding my music on youtube. Have tons of placements though, and the first royalty check comes in January... Here's to hoping it's enough to quit my day job!


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Nov 18, 2015)

I have started work on my latest, related to the nightmare of Sarajevo 20 years ago. I am trying to express the suffering of that town during the long siege.


----------

